# mtr command not found

## queen

I upgraded yesterday to latest mtr version with the command 

```
emerge --ask --oneshot --verbose ">=net-analyzer/mtr-0.73-r1"
```

 and tried also to mtr-073-r2. 

In both cases if I try to launch it, I get 

```
mtr command not found
```

What's going on? Someone has this error also?

Checking now, I can use mtr as root. But not as simple user, as I always did.

----------

## xtz

What does

```
which mtr
```

show, when ran as root  :Question:  If it is in /sbin or /usr/sbin, try running it with full path.Last edited by xtz on Wed Jun 04, 2008 10:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## swimmer

Try 

```
hash -r
```

 as a simple user ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## queen

 *xtz wrote:*   

> What does
> 
> ```
> which mtr
> ```
> ...

 

```

carin ~ # which mtr

/usr/sbin/mtr

carin ~ #   
```

If I run it as root, it's enough to run mtr. If I run as user 

```
/usr/sbin/mtr

bash: /usr/sbin/mtr: Permission denied
```

----------

## queen

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Try 
> 
> ```
> hash -r
> ```
> ...

 

I tried your suggestion. It doesn't help.   :Shocked: 

----------

## xtz

U can change the permissions of mtr to be accesible from a normal user. I guess it's now with permissions -rws--x---. You can do 

```
chmod +rx /usr/sbin/mtr
```

Now u will be able to run it with /usr/sbin/mtr. If you want to run it just with mtr, u can do 

```
ln -s /usr/sbin/mtr /usr/bin/mtr
```

----------

## queen

 *xtz wrote:*   

> U can change the permissions of mtr to be accesible from a normal user. I guess it's now with permissions -rws--x---. You can do 
> 
> ```
> chmod +rx /usr/sbin/mtr
> ```
> ...

 

I am not fan of ln -s. It should work without it.

I will check later about the permissions.  Can you tell me how it appears on your pc? 

It worked until upgrade without problems. But I don't know if it was in sbin or in bin. 

I think they have a bug.

----------

## tarpman

There seems to be a bit of discussion about this in bug 223017.

----------

## queen

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> There seems to be a bit of discussion about this in bug 223017.

 

Thanks. I checked it. They claim it should be used as root.

----------

